# kurt cobain yay or nay?



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

share your thoughts


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Cobain?? He's a better fertilizer than he was a guitarist.

CT.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hmmmm...*

Ouch...perhaps he wasn't technically brilliant, but you have to admit he had a talent for creating catchy hooks and interesting chord progressions. Lots of energy and passion in the songwriting too. 

I recall flipping channels a few years back seeing him on some awards show, or whatever it was playing All Apologies solo acoustic. Although I was never a big Nirvana fan, his performance held my attention (which is comparable to that of a hamster) for the duration of the song.

Before I go on...CT, did you mean liquid or solid fertilizer?


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to go with nay. He did influence the pop music world of our time, I give you that. But taking the *easy way out* when you're *on top* of the world is being a coward in my book.

I remember hearing and reading words like "hero" and "genius" about him after he passed away; maybe so. But I don't agree with the "it's better to burn out than to fade away" type of phylosophy.

The real heros are people who go through the ups AND the downs. It's not easy to fade away and opting out (especially when you have a daughter) is being coward.

.02c


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Never really cared for him. 

I saw someone had a nice signature on another forum that said..... 

_"Kurt Cobain is my hero, he's the guy that shot Kurt Cobain."_


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

"its better to burn out than fade away..."- neil young, he just stole it and now everyone quotes it from cobain.

hes a good songwriter, but guitarist... no


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I grew up in the 80's (my high school years) listening to early hardcore and punk stuff mostly, some new wave stuff and of course a lot of classic rock. I really liked a lot of "alternative bands" that came out when I was in university(late 80's early 90's) and I remember the hype when Nirvana came out. I bought the 1st album and never really liked it too much. I find the music pretty uninteresting myself, compared to a lot of other bands from the era.

I dont have a beef with them though, and dont feel the need to bash but I wouldnt care if I never heard another Nirvana song again. I wouldnt even consider calling Cobain a "genius" - come on.

I much prefer stuff like the Foo Fighters for writing catchy, pop/rock songs that I enjoy and even like playing from time to time.

AJC


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

kurt wrote some good songs and i enjoyed nirvana but was a truly screwed up and selfish moron.
If your own daughter can't save you, nothing can.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kUrT wHo ??:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Man - I'm away from here for a week or so and there's so much to catch up on...

I have this to say about Cobain. I think Nevermind was a pretty brilliant album, and it's still one of my favorites from that time. Outside of that, there was a spark here & there but a great deal of the stuff was sonic trash. I wouldn't call him a genius - he just hit the right "chord" with kids at just the right time.

As a guitarist, he was far from brilliant. Competent, but that's about as far as I'd go. Still makes him a better guitarist tham me though!

As a human being, the dude was a bit of a tortured soul, but that's still no excuse to taking the coward's way out. With everything that he had there's just no excuse for bailing on life.

Some good did come from his suicide though. The best thing that ever happened to Dave Grohl as an artist was Cobain offing himself.


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Ouch...perhaps he wasn't technically brilliant, but you have to admit he had a talent for creating catchy hooks and interesting chord progressions. Lots of energy and passion in the songwriting too.
> 
> I recall flipping channels a few years back seeing him on some awards show, or whatever it was playing All Apologies solo acoustic. Although I was never a big Nirvana fan, his performance held my attention (which is comparable to that of a hamster) for the duration of the song.
> 
> Before I go on...CT, did you mean liquid or solid fertilizer?


totally agree with you, he wasnt the best at guitar, but he had talent in songwriting, i think if you can write a deep song that is very touching to everyone thats what matters, now how fast you can shred and such


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

The only thing he shredded was his head :2guns:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

he's more overrated than sliced bread. he was a crap singer and a worse guitarist, and he was the first to admit both. he had some nifty songs and they caught on. his suidice made him an icon, so his music is suddenly iconic. i'll take "nevermind" over nearly every hair-metal album, but it's no better than anything by, say, soundgarden. had he kept going and not killed himself/been murdered (unlikely IMO, but some believe it was so), i doubt nirvana would have the same reputation.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got to see them live, and I could see what the fuss was about. He was a great performer with a ton of charisma. And for the average music fan who is not a musician, that is something that really speaks to them.


----------

